
Why is C++ code faster than handwritten assembly for testing Collatz conjecture? - ingve
https://stackoverflow.com/q/40354978/563941
======
fwsgonzo
I remember hand-optimizing my code many years ago trying to re-use the same
variable for many things, because it would be more efficient. I always think
about that when I see people avoiding std::vector or other C++ standard
library things. Thankfully, as soon as people really understand how things are
implemented they start using the standard libraries and suddenly become way
more productive.

